# music writing software questions



## Dulcet Jones (Jun 27, 2013)

I use Powertab Editor for quite a bit if my scoring when writing music, it's simple, easy to use and free. It's also MIDI based so you can listen to what you've written. It is guitar oriented but has both notation and tab staves. You can download it here http://www.power-tab.net/guitar.php


----------



## Xfireboyx (Sep 19, 2008)

Thank you so much!!


----------



## Palmdale Haunter (Sep 26, 2010)

I have been playing with Reaper a shareware DAW that is uber powerful...


----------



## Verse 13 (Oct 26, 2010)

What kind of music are you trying to compose? If it's orchestral, then I highly recommend EastWest Symphonic Orchestra Gold. It's inexpensive and has been one of the industry standards for a very long time.

Here is there website...

www.soundsonline.com


----------



## Joseph Baggs (Sep 8, 2014)

I use Lmms you can do anything with it there's I learning curve but it is easy and lots of tutorials on youtube


----------



## Burgundyblack (Jul 28, 2014)

Yeah, really depends on what you want... I have fl studio. But I'm really trying to experiment a lot with sound.


----------



## Joseph Baggs (Sep 8, 2014)

Yeah, really does depends on what you want... but I've found if i can't do it in LMMS it can't be done might be easier in some other apps but there is more then one way to get things done i find that out a lot seems i do things the hard way then messy around i find a way easier way lol


----------

